# puppy noises



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Okay, do your puppies make a lot of noise? Skiver is a very quiet dog. He does not bark, he does not growl, he does not whine, I mean ever. He has howled once or twice, but has never made any other noise. We are wondering if he is mute. Is that possible?

He can hear us, he turns toward us when we speaks, and we know he can hear us. I've just never had a dog this quiet. He never even growls when we play rough with his toys like doggies do.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie is little like Skyver - and was sort of the same way - would wimper/bark sometimes when he sleeps...but he is now 7 months and 7 lbs and play growls and will bark to get in house - and of course at the cat - otherwise he never barks - not when the doorbell rings or anything....just a sweet low key good boy! - Wish my teenage son was the same way!! lol


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi and Shelby are great watchdogs. Kodi will bark when the bell rings, when he sees a dog outside, when he sees squirrels, and especially when the cat wants to come in. Also, he barks when he is excited, like when my husband gets home, or the kids come to visit. Shelby barks sometimes. I hope she doesn't try to keep up with Kodi's barking.

If I tell him "stop barking" or "enough" he usually stops.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It could just be that Skiver was so sick that he is taking a little time to come "into himself" Logan is fairly vocal when playing, but does not bark when the others do, or at the doorbell or loud noises. Other than play, he really does not make any noise - although his does make funny noises in his sleep.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Joanne, Jasper whined a little- but we didn't hear him bark until he was 6 month old--- but now he's a good little watchdog- and he has a very deep bark-
But when he was a puppy- if we just got home after leaving him alone for a bit and had to run to do our own biz and left him in his room -- he would let out this one, lone, soulful howl--- not two just one long--"hey you just got home and you're not hugging me" howl. it will come--- but jas was extremely quiet too.


----------



## Pennylite (Jan 22, 2007)

*Puppy noises*

Darby was the same way. The best thing about him though in the beginning is that when I brought his home, from the very first night, he slept through the night. It was a God send! When we would go to bed some nights, he might whimper a little (he sounded like a kitten with a little meow), but that's it. I think the only times he was loud was when he was taken in the car early on and he would do this little howling sound. That has stopped now. I cannot remember his first bark, but it wasn't for a long time. Now he is 7 months old and he only barks when he's playing around and he brings one of his toys to you. Sometimes, if you're not ready to play and if he's really excited, he will do a single bark! It's hysterical. Then when he gets a wild hair he runs around the room like a maniac with this funny growl. He cracks us up. But I for one, am happy he's not a barker. We had Long Haired Dachshunds before and our male, Rocky, would bark at anything and it drove me nuts! So this is a welcomed relief. While I'm rattling on, I will tell you a funny story from when we first got Darby. We took him to a PetCo and this much larger dog, very compact and with a very strong leash and halter kind of thing on him, began to come towards little dinky Darby and barked and barked at him. The owner pulled him back. Darby, with his little leash, walks right up to this dog and just goes, "woof!". That's it. I guess he was going to show that dog that he may be tiny, but he doesn't scare easily! So I wouldn't worry about Skiver not barking or anything. It will come in time. Penny


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks guys. I guess I should be happy! I didn't want a yippy dog  He does make those funny little noises when he's sleeping, too. I just wondered, cuz so many of the little breeds are really barky, noisy dogs. I'm glad havs aren't!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
My first dog was not to much of a barker . He would bark when he was happy and playing or when the doorbell rang never to excess . He would bark and I would say OK and he would stop..
He would bark when he was protecting me or the property but not to the point that it was irritating .. 
Cosmo is a barker and it bothers me . He can be very strident and demanding .. He barked from the very first day I got him . He barked in car ,the vets office you name it he did it .
He still barks at strangers ,and friends and visitors ,gardeners ,pool boys you name it he does not discriminate . He barks when I get in the bathtub .. I have socialized him a lot since he was 9 weeks old . We have been to parks, shopping centres , local quiet streets ,busy streets , to the bank friends houses to outside restaurants to the vet .. 
It was an experience to crate train him - barking and howling .. He could do it for a very very long time .. Now he accepts the crate fairly well and enjoys going in for his afternoon nap.. 
When he has a timeout he barks to let me know times up !! 


Now it is slightly better and improving but we still have a long way to go . The good news however is that when he needs to go potty and he is in the crate at night he will bark to let me know . I need out now.. 
Oh yes and he barks when he is hungry ..

Personally I am not to fond of the barking but I think he really feels he is communicating . I feel it is a dominant behavior as well .. So I always correct him with Sssh and no bark and good dog . Not always working I may add.. 

When He was in puppy class he would not stop barking because he wanted the trainers special treats . Hers were much tastier than mine .. 
I was told by the trainer to control my dog . I thought to myself Duh ...you know that is why I am here is to learn how to control my dog .. 
Puppy class was treat oriented and that is all he would do is work for a treat but once they are older I do not think it is good for them to always expect a treat every time they do something , Same as with a clicker . Asta was great with the clicker but you do not want to carry a clicker all the time .. .
Asta learned he only got treats for special things .
I have read a lot about controlling barking . Some people have good suggestions other s recoomended a shock collar . I do not believe in a shock collar there has to be a better way ..

Any suggestions that work well for you people who breed and show dogs would be appreciated ..
I bet now you are happy your little fellow is not much of a barker .. 
Trust me he will bark when he thinks it is important to bark ..


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

This is a trick I learned from my handler who has been in dogs all her life. Get a spray bottle and fill either with just plain water, or if that doesn't work, mix it with some listerine and when he barks when you don't want him too, give the command you use to tell him to be quiet and if he doesn't do it spray him in the mouth. It won't hurt him, but he won't like it either.

I will tell you that I have a couple that "talk" to me. It is so cute. It isn't barking though. I did have a barker, and this trick worked. Now when they see the spray bottle, they are quiet.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Kathy nailed it. If you want it to stop, try the spray bottle. 
Goldie was never a big barker. Once I shut her in the pantry and didnt know it, I looked for her all over! I was crying thinking she ran off, calling her, she would never make a peep. Of course I found her. But even if she is outside, she wont make a sound until someone sees her and lets her in.

Stogie will bark at any noise. A deep loud bark. I have to use the spray bottle on him, Im not consistent, so it doesnt work. But he is the ultimate watch dog! If he wants back in the house, he will scratch and jump. They are two very different dogs. 

Im sure nothing is wrong with yours, just different. TRUST ME , the barking is not good. Mine are at the studio every day, and they STILL bark at people coming in. If Hillary ( the girl who works for me) goes to the bathroom, or leaves and comes back, they bark at her! Like they didnt just see her 2 minutes before that!!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
I read about that and then forgot . I think the Listerine is a great suggestion as well . Enough to get his attention .. 
I guess time to bring out the big guns .. 
Thanks.
You people are the best . Sometimes it helps just to vent ..


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Cooper thinks along the same lines as Cosmo, if in doubt, bark at it. In the beginning he was quiet, although the breeder did tell me before he got here that he had a voice and was using it there. The strange thing is, that at times when I wish he would bark, he doesn't! 
I have a certain friend, an old cowboy that you would never picture with a Havanese, and those 2 are soul mates if ever there were any. John talks to Cooper and Coop sits and listens, tilts his little head and makes those little sounds that you just know he's trying to answer back. He also loves playing the growling game with John, which he never does with me. I try to get him to do it and he looks at me like I'm insane, lol. Oh well!
Off to find a squirt bottle to go with my new package of Deter!

Beverly


----------

